# &          ?

## MrMisha

!
 ,      .  ,       ?    .
!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,       ?

  ...  ,   -      ,  .  .    ,   - -. ,    - ...  ,     -  . *  !!!*   ...   * . 0664308605 .*     -  ...   ...     . .  .

----------


## Tail

,    ,    0679011636 - .   ,   .

----------


## alexx76

> !
>  ,      .  ,       ?    .
> !

       . . .

----------


## MrMisha

.  . )) 
,      (  )  ,    .   ,  ?     .

----------


## MrMisha

,    , ( ),  97 .   .
 ,     .     http://olx.ua/obyavlenie/shlifovka-k...n-ID6vwmP.html (  0671563112),      ,   - .

----------

